# Report: Stillwater Creek 3-21



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

cant even find a spot to fish at the point on the stillwater, people are elbow to elbow !!!  all kinds of 10-12 inch fish are being slaughtered !!!  its amazing how they come out of nowhere as soon as a few fish are being caught. i'll bet the game warden could bust half of them for no licenses !!! i know i wont be going back down there !!!  to much ignorance going on for me !!!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

TCBA,

A little tid bit of advice. I do not mean this in a negative manner at all. If you don't post publicly what creek your fish are from, word won't spread as quickly. You know who the regulars are, and if you want to share info with them specifically do it via PM. Postin locations online for millions to see will result in carloads sitting in your hole when you get back.

I hope you have fun catching them though. I have been there at times when it is elbow to elbow. It used to be like that constantly when I fished the point in the past.

Joe


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i know who the regulars are , there is 3 or 4 of us who have been down there since february. i knew the other night when i caught some fish and my little boy did too, word would get out fast. there was 2 or 3 really toasted younger guys on the other side of the creek watching our every move!! i told my son , we probably would never get back into the spot weve been fishing, i was right !!! when i stopped down there last night 2 or 3 guys who i had never saw down there all year yet said.......yea we heard about it from so and so they called me the other night because they saw some little kid just tearing them up so i called so and so and he called so and so and etc. its kinda sickening , us (regulars ) put in the time and they just sit around waiting to hear someone caught a fish and then they come down and start yanking cigar sized saugeyes by the bucketful out to slaughter !!! i think you know who and what i'm talking about if youve ever fished down there much !!! i dont think i mentioned WHERE i was fishing, but you dont have to, word travels fast from barstool to barstool , LOL the sad part is NOW you wont get anywhere near that area of the stillwater again until about may because all of the fair weather fishermen will be packing it and feeling like bill dance , catching their 12 inch saugeyes !!! LOL

p.s joe, i think ive fished with you before not sure !!! 
Brian


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

i partially agree about posting here about exactly where to fish. But that elbow to elbow stuff has been like that there for a lot longer than this stuff has been put on the internet.

It would not be quite so bad if were not for the idiots who think a 12 inch saugeye is a good one. sure a little kid catching a little saugeye is exciting, but, when you get a bunch of drunks down there leaving junk lay around, it is more the ignorance thing than anything else. This is why I rarely fish that place. When the fish are biting, the idiots are out of hiding!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rock bass , 

youve got that right !!! its the drunks with their 6 packs of QUALITY Busch beer that make me sick !! they come , they drink and they leave their cans laying everywhere or floating in the creek.  like i said i know of at least 2 the other night who said they didnt even have a license but they figured what the heck. after all the county only has one game warden , whats the chances of getting caught ?? they really should consider a 15 inch size limit on eyes from ALL bodies of water, but then what would these guys fish for ??? ive actualy seen them down there fighting over spots and deliberately snagging each others lines and breaking each other off. ITS A BLACK EYE TO ALL FISHERMEN !!! like i said too , there has been 4 or 5 guys who have been bustin their tails since feb. fishing that area and now we cant even get a parking spot, where were all of these guys then??? wrapped around a cold one somewhere waiting to HEAR that someone caught a fish and away they go !!!!  then they break out their poles that havent been out of the shed or off of their porches or out of the car trunk since last year and they go down there slinging the jigs around and backlashing and balling up their line and throwing it all over the ground, cussing and drinking and making it miserable for everyone else. gee guys....... ever hear of restringing a pole and reel maintenance ??? my son HAD all of the garbage cleaned up down there and bagged up , i bet today theres Busch cans everywhere and balls of line and torn up rubber grubs !!! Its a DISGRACE !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

don't forget that a majority not only fish out the holes we find, but they also live off us. (no jobs) not that they are laid off, or between jobs, but that they have no intention on working. Then they come along and trash a place because that is what they are. They know no other way to be. People like this are the reason why many people will not allow anyone to fish their ponds.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

I , too have seen this tinm and time again- the "busch brigade" trashing a good spot on the tusc. , or any other creek in the area- really torks me off to see some keeping the dinks, or throwing trash around for someone else( like me ) to pick up - but what really ticks me off is - where is our game warden- most of the time he has been hanging around the backwaters around Midvale, protecting" his "goose hunting area !!!!- I have been personally harassed there ( I have permission from RJ Corman Railroad to hunt their rail line there) , and my son has been also- he even wanted to "pat down" my son for weapons or drugs !!!-too bad he can't get out of his truck, hang out at the point, the water treatment plant, green gables, or any number of places where the "unlicensed" fish at- Just remember , when you purchase your license, that YOU ARE PAYING HIS SALARY!!!!- its' about time he does some work FOR US!!! Forgive me for being a little outspoken, Just voicing my humble opinion !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

If you guys know for sure what your talking about, why not call the game warden instead of waiting for him to show up. These people are whats bad about are sport, call em in.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree these idiots are ruining the river. I've fished the stillwater my whole life and i have noticed that some of the fishing is going downhill in some spots. The game warden really needs to start patroling more and catching these guys. Half of them prolly don't even have a license.

Nate


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rude dog

i always wondered why he hangs out on the railroad tracks between the bag company and midvale. hes harrassed me several times in that area while i was fishing and rabbit hunting on the tracks. hell one time he shined a spot light in my eyes when i was leaving the woods during deer season and made me lay my gun on the ground and put my hands on my head till he checked my deer tag and my permission slip, this occurred on green briar ridge rd. but the other times happened fishing and hunting near the bag company. he is such an a__ sometimes!!!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Like I said, he has a vested interest in patrolling this area- he goose hunts on land there- it would be nice if he would get off his "duff" and do his job , or retire and get someone who is motivated in there to crack down on the slobs and dirtbags who are trashing and ruining the tusc. !!! I sure wish his superiors woild read some of our posts here, maybe we would get some action !!!- I told him about a neighbor of mine who BRAGS about shooting deer, out oif season with a 30.30 !!!- HE TOLD ME TO CALL HIM THE NEXT TIME I SAW EVIDENCE OF THIS !!! What a clown!!! I think he actually expects everyone to do his job for him !!!! I guess this is what you get when you are "grandfathered " in to a state job !!! I just hope he retires SOON- we need someone who catches violators, not donuts !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I can sympathize with you guys,my favorite(local)saugeye spot is Pleasant Hill Dam.I start fishing there in earnest in early December through March and into early April for saugeye's.Once any word gets out at all about any fish being caught,it becomes a circus overnight.These jerks NEVER put any time into it until the word gets out.Typically,after the dam has been on for a day or two,then settles back down,a lot of eyes' fill up in there.That's when the hordes show up,and they'll stay there day and night until every fish has been snagged out of there,and then wait until they hear someone caught one again,and then it start's again.These slobs actually insert treble hooks inside tube jigs,add some weight,and then just jerk it across the bottom.Common sense tells you that in a small area like that,it doesn't take too many days for them to clean it out.They keep everything they snag too,regardless of size,limits or anything else.Last week,some idiot was returning to his truck with 7 saugeye's with not one of them over 10",2 rainbow trout about 7" each,and a small white bass.My buddy asked him what he caught them on,and he said tubes,then showed us the jig on his rod with the treble hook clearly in view.And yes,they trash the hell out of that place too.Regarding the people who posted on here about telling the warden,what a waste of a phone call! I have been telling the Ashland County Game Protector for years about the illegal snagging and overharvesting of fish from there,and so have a lot of other people,and I still waste my time calling his office.I'm always told that he's aware of the problem,it's being taken care of,what a joke! Like somebody else said,they're only worried about their own interest's,or watching over rich landowner's property,they seem unconcerned about places common people like to frequent,unless it's one of the walleye spawning streams at Lake Erie where they make a killing off the guilty AND the innocent!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

River walker- I went to high school in mansfield , spent a lot of time fishing the dam @ pleasant hill, also clearfork and kokosing , below the reservoir , near fredricktown- Seems like back then , people were , as a rule, more considerate, more "tidy" ,and as a whole, more law abiding than now- never used to see the amount of trash around the rivers creeks and lakes that I see now !!!- Last summer, I was fishing leesville, and the most decked out lund on the lake pulls his boat out at the ramp, and promptly throws all of his trash on the ground, for someone else to pick up !!!, so I guess it is not totally related to income levels and education , more closely linked to COMMON SENSE, AND RESPECT FOR THE NEXT GUY !!! If I was 20 years younger, I would actively pursue a career in wildlife management, and ticket the s__t outta these dirtbags !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Why doesn't the Ohio DNR ride herd on the "game protectors" , and make them get out and ticket the dirtbags that are trashing public fishing areas, check for licenses, creel limits, etc. ( in other words, get off thier a$$es, and do their job !!!) and guess what ??? they just might make a pile of cash ticketing the RIGHT people, and there won't be a need for the "parking fee", recently imposed !!! Seems like it would work, to me- If the Game wardens don't want to do their job, hire some who will !!!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

The only place I've ever seen Sacora(?) is one time and it was behind the bag plant. So there must be some truth to this.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I saw him once where the sugarcreek enters the tusc.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

One protector per county doesnt help.. Raise taxes for natural resources is the only solution.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen him.

I think one "protector" would be better if they would do their jobs better. If they don't patrol the area's better, then what would be the point of having them there anyway? I mean, how often does this guy or other's really go out and do what they should? I will bet not a lot. I don't know about them all, but from what has been said about Tusc county, you can't imagine he does a whole lot. Watch his "spot" and maybe drive around a couple other's, but how many times does he get out and talk to fisherman? I would not mind being at the river fishing for cats or smallies and have him stop me a few times a year and ask for a liscense. It would be rather nice to see. As long as he did not just pick out a few certain people that he already checked and keep harassing them.


----------

